# skill anleitung



## Kumho-Azshara (21. August 2007)

Gibts nen guid oder ne anleitung um von 0-357 zu skillen hab unten denn theat schon gelesen aber einen 100% mit genauer beschreibung denn der thread ist ja nicht volständig


----------



## Dunkleseele (21. August 2007)

also ich poste dir mal ne Anleitung nach der ich vorgegangen bin und die meiner Meinung nach sehr gut funktioniert hat. weiß nicht mehr genau wo di her ist deshalb leider keine Quellenangabe. jedenfalls ist sie nicht von mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber ich finde sie gut. alles kaufbare Rezepte! 


```
Skillup Guide Schneider 1-300 & 300-375

Im Folgenden mal ein World of Warcraft Schneiderei Guide, der fast ausschließlich mit NPC-Rezepten zum schneidern auskommt und auf möglichst geringen Materialverbrauch ausgelegt ist. Alle Rezepte bis auf Ballen sind -sofern nicht anders vermerkt- orange und geben sichere Schneider-Skillpunkte.
WoW Schneiderei Materialkosten:

140 Leinenstoff
165 Wollstoff
760 Seidenstoff
450 Magiestoff
750 Runenstoff
2280 Netherstoff

75 grobe Fäden
150 feine Fäden
70 Seidenfäden
90 Runenfäden

30 Netherweberseide
180 arkaner Staub
10 Eisenweberseide
50 Goldbarren

zusätzlich benötigt ihr noch ein wenig Farbstoff und anderer Krimskrams, was aber nicht teuer oder schwer zu beschaffen wäre, weshalb das nunnicht extra aufgeführt ist.
Rezepte zum schneidern skillen
1-300

001-050: Leinenstoffballen
051-065: Blaues Leinenhemd
066-085: Vestärktes Leinen Cape
086-105: Wollstoffballen
106-110: Graues Wollhemd
111-125: doppelt genähte Wollschultern
126-145: Seidenstoffballen
146-155: Azurblaue Seidenkapuze
156-165: Dunkles Seidenhemd (Das Rezept findet ihr bei nem Händler in Duskwood oder im AH eures Vertrauens. Hordies finden das Rezept in Hillsbrad oder im Alterac)
166-170: Seidenes Stirnband
171-175: formelles weißes Hemd
176-185: Magiestoffballen
186-205: Purpurrote Seidenweste
206-215: Purpurrote Seidenpantalons
216-230: Schwarze Magiestoffhandschuhe
231-235: Lavendelfarbenes Hemd
236-245: Magiestoffstirnband
246-250: rote Magiestofftasche
251-260: Runenstoffballen
261-270: Runenstoffgürtel
271-285: Hellstoffhandschuhe
286-295: Hellstoffumhang
296-300: Runenstoffstirnband
300-375

301-325: Netherstoffballen
326-340: Magieerfüllter Netherstoffballen
341-345: Netherstoffstiefel
346-360: Netherstofftunika (aber ab 355 gelb, trotzdem kostengünstiger)
361-375: magieerfüllte Netherstoffrobe oder -tunika (Rezept vom Seherposten im Schattenmondtal, nicht BoP, am besten disenchanten lassen, ab 370 gelb)

Ich hoffe, das ist euch ‘ne kleine Hilfe
```


----------



## EriCartman12 (11. November 2007)

Cool danke. 
Dann weiß ich endlich womit ich skillen muss.


Gruss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wertzuiokönig (28. Dezember 2007)

die quelle ist http://www.world-of-warcraft-tipps.de/guid...-1-300-375.html
das erste ergebnis beim nach "schneiderei guide" googeln^^ bin danach vorgegangen bis 300, lief ganz gut


----------



## Seishirou Sakurazuka (7. Januar 2008)

Der beschriebene Weg ist der beste, wenn man nicht von irgendwelchen Dropchancen abhängig sein will.

Es gibt jedoch in der Mechanar und der Arkatraz einige Muster als drops bei Trashmobs bzw beim Endboss in der Mechanar, die mMn in der Herstellung günstiger sind.

ab Skill 350: Arkanostoffarmschienen   link  (Netherstofftunika günstiger)

ab Skill 360: Arkanistoffstiefel   link

ab Skill 370: Arkanostoffrobe   link

ob man damit von Skill 350 bis 375 kommt kann ich nicht sagen, hab das leider erst gemerkt als ich schon durch Magieerfüllte Netherstoffroben auf 375 war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber selbst wenn die Stiefel auf 370 grün werden und man die Robe weiter shcneidert bis man bei 375 ist kosten diese 15 Skillpunkte 140 Netherstoffballen, 260 Arkanen Staub und 30 Runenfäden im vergleich zu 270 Netherstoffballen (15*6*3), 180 Arkanen Staub (15*6*2), 30 Netherweberseide und 15 Runenfäden.

zumindest auf Aman'Thul sind die Arkanostoffstiefel/roben erheblich günstiger. Würde man die mats komplett im Auktionshaus kaufen käme man auf etwa 300g, bei Magieerfüllten Netherstoffroben auf knapp 500g (die 30 Netherweberseide fallen ins Gewicht, knapp 10g pro Stück als ich die letzten Male geschaut habe)


----------



## Chiyo_Rajaxx (7. Januar 2008)

Gibt es nicht noch ne günstigere Variante in den späten Leveln zu skillen? Bin jetzt 366 und mit Magieerfüllte Netherstoffrobe skillen verschlingt so viele Mats, da farmt man ewig. Muster für dieses Arkano-Zeugs hab ich nicht und bei nur 1% Dropchance auch nicht wirklich Lust zu farmen.


----------



## Seishirou Sakurazuka (7. Januar 2008)

Chiyo_Rajaxx schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht noch ne günstigere Variante in den späten Leveln zu skillen? Bin jetzt 366 und mit Magieerfüllte Netherstoffrobe skillen verschlingt so viele Mats, da farmt man ewig. Muster für dieses Arkano-Zeugs hab ich nicht und bei nur 1% Dropchance auch nicht wirklich Lust zu farmen.



1% Dropchance steht da nur, weil man Schneider sein muss um es looten zu können.
Ist kein shcneider in der Gruppe oder haben alle schneider das Muster sieht man es auch nicht droppen.
Wie hoch die chance wirklich ist weiß ich nicht, aber ich habe beide Muster aus der Mechanar nach meinem dritten Run dort gehabt.


----------



## Chiyo_Rajaxx (8. Januar 2008)

Stimmt, an die Sache mit dem Looten hab ich nicht gedacht. Naja, werd ich mal mein Glück die Tage versuchen. Wobei was die Sachen an Arkaner Staub brauchen ist auch schon heftig, zumal das Zeug auf Rajaxx/Horde nicht gerade billig ist.


----------



## Seishirou Sakurazuka (9. Januar 2008)

Chiyo_Rajaxx schrieb:


> Stimmt, an die Sache mit dem Looten hab ich nicht gedacht. Naja, werd ich mal mein Glück die Tage versuchen. Wobei was die Sachen an Arkaner Staub brauchen ist auch schon heftig, zumal das Zeug auf Rajaxx/Horde nicht gerade billig ist.




Stimmt schon, aber 15 Magieerfüllte Netherstoffroben kosten auch 180 Arkaner Staub, das sind 80 weniger als wenn man 360-370 Arkanostoffstiefel und 371-375 Arkanostoffrobe schneidert, aber dafür braucht man dann 30 Netherweberseide und auf Aman'Thul kostet die Seide so knapp 10g und der Staub nicht über 1,5g und Netherstoff spart man auch noch.
Ausserdem wird die Arkanostoffrobe bis 375 immer nen Skillpunkt abwerfen (wenn mans ab 370 herstellen kann wirds auf 375 ja noch rot sein).

Und beim Staub sollte man schaun, dass man grüne drops beim questen/farmen/tagesquests usw nicht immer verkauft sondern auch entzaubern lässt. Wenn es nicht grad was sehr gefragtes ist (Stoffrobe mit Ausdauer für den Tankmage bei Gruul) ist der Arkane Staub (oder mit Glück Planaressenzen) mehr wert als der npc einem gibt.


----------

